# Another good day with Pics, Weeb 3-3



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to the Weeb again and had my camera with me this time.  Anyway, caught about half on my cased caddis and half on my plastic nymph, thus I didn't post on the fly forum again. Man, aren't they pretty?  No real big hogs this time (because I had my camera :wink: ) but they ranged from 19-20 in. which were still big to me. Kept a small one and a big whitie for dinner. The Sparkinator didn't catch any this trip but still had fun watching, chasing released fish and fetching sticks. I quit a little early because I hooked into a biggy and he busted me off taking all my stuff and I was pee o'd and didn't want to spend the time re rigging so ----------, I quit. Actually I was pretty satisfied with the day and it was close to quitting so, why not? I really thought I was fighting the big guy ok but I made the mistake of following his run up stream, losing all my free line to him, and had the fly rod pointing at him and he made a big lung, and with no shock absorbing with the rod, bang, he was gone. Oh well, I'll be looking for him next time.

Leaky[attachment=3:3kgo63j0]fourth 3-3.jpg[/attachment:3kgo63j0][attachment=2:3kgo63j0]third 3-3.jpg[/attachment:3kgo63j0][attachment=1:3kgo63j0]second 3-3.jpg[/attachment:3kgo63j0][attachment=0:3kgo63j0]First 3-3.jpg[/attachment:3kgo63j0]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Another good day with Pics, Web 3-3*

Good looking fish there leaky. sounds like great day on the river.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Another good day with Pics, Web 3-3*

Nice, Leaky. Too bad about the biggun. I hope you find him next time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Another good day with Pics, Web 3-3*

Healthy Browns for sure. Thanks for the report.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Another good day with Pics, Web 3-3*

Nice browns! Gotta luv the weeb!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Another good day with Pics, Web 3-3*

Nice looking fish, thanks for posting.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Quit making me so jealous! :wink:


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice fish, I love that I live so close to the Weeeb...were you above or below Echo?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like another great trip, Leaky! Nice job.

Maybe that big one that broke off was the brother of that 25 incher you caught last week, getting a little revenge! :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you should change you name to 'Sneaky' !! 

Sneaking out before some of us have even got a line wet ! Congrats to you 'Sir Leaky', thanks for the report !!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice browns


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

cane2477 .
Below Echo, small private club.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Leaky, I am shamed after your email.... I'm sorry I didn't post up on your report, although I've looked at it a couple times. Those truly are some nice browns, although I'm sure Sparky was a little disappointed he didn't get to help more. Thought anymore about a trip west? Or Pelican for that matter? Wish you'd hook me up with you on a fishing trip... I'd even go just to hang out and take some pics. Talk to you later bud....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

River,
Yep, a west trip is constantly in the back of my mind, depending on how far west. Still not comfortable going to the Blue with my tent trailer and stuff not to mention the cost. The only way I can see going there is staying in a motel at Wendover and that costs even more bucks. If the economy was better, I'd be more willing to risk it. The economy also discourages me going to Pelican.  Anyway, if you do go give me a shout and I can always reconsider. My current solution to these problems is an Id. license and S.E. Idaho reservoirs which are 1/2 the distance and cost, if I make the # of trips I usually do during the year.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky you are the man when it comes to the Weeb...I'll say catch'n them Trout sure put up a nice little tug-o-war...way to go with them thar Brownies... did somesay possible road-camp'n trip adventure onto some exoctic softwater??? :wink: :wink:


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Below Echo, small private club


What? we have private water in this state? That can't be, i thought we could all trudge up even a dry creek bed while it's raining these days! LoL :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Leaky you are the man when it comes to the Weeb...I'll say catch'n them Trout sure put up a nice little tug-o-war...way to go with them thar Brownies... *did somesay possible road-camp'n trip adventure onto some exoctic softwater??? :wink: :wink*:


Quite possibly.... we just have to talk my old friend into the idea. There have been reports of scalliwags bent on troublemaking in the area, but there is safety in numbers I think. I always take my valuables and stash them, leaving nothing in the vehicle they'd want. If you've seen my truck, it isn't really the epitomy of "valuable" either, so I'm not worried about truck theft. I love fishing out there, but its been a while since I've been. FishSmitty, we should all do the same thing out to Pelican.... just a camping/fishing/hanging out occasion with some good UWN members.


----------

